# ACS-Skill Assesment Letter-Skilled Employement Point



## Pooja Srivastava (May 18, 2013)

Hi Friends.

This is with regard to my ACS skill assement receicved on 30th April 2013.

I have applied for 261313-Software Engineer and I have relevant work experience of 8.5 years (Oct 2004 to till date) in this ANZSCO code.

Now , folloiwng is the text appears in ACS skill assesment letter.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"The following employement after October 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313(Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO code.

Date:- 10/4- 03/13 (8 Years 5 months)
Position:- Technology Lead
Employer:- Infosys Ltd
Country:-India
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Now ,I am confused whether DIAC will consider my experinece from Oct 2010 OR OCT 2004 and then award points for Skilled Employment?

My Migration Agent contacted ACS skill assement officer and told that the date metioned in the skill assesment letter is not correct , it should be oct 2004, the below reply came from Skill Assesment office- Mr. Scott.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Thank you for your email.

The date provided in your skill assessment result letter is the date you have met the ACS requirements.

This is the date in which you have been deemed to reach the appropriate skilled level for your nominated occupation.

After this date you may be able to claim points for your experience with the Department of Immigration – please contact them for further information.[/U][/B]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The last line of the above reply ("After this date you may be able to claim points for your experience with the Department of Immigration ") confuses me and hence I am posting my confusion here.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Yes

its correct, I also got same reply,

Unfortunately, U will be able to claim points after 2010, so may be U wont be qualified for points..

It happens with hundrends of IT guys, not only u, coz ACS rules changes since 15 april..

But may i know your qualification assessment in ACS letter? wts yor qualificaton?


----------



## Pooja Srivastava (May 18, 2013)

Hi JayPtl,

Thanks for the reply

Just want to know how u are sure that "Unfortunately, U will be able to claim points after 2010, so may be U wont be qualified for points.." & "coz ACS rules changes since 15 april.."

B.E -Mechanical.. Qualification assesment is positive...


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

I didnt get u exactly wt u wana say??

I meant u can claim points after 2010..


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Pooja Srivastava, 

since you went through RPL, six years your work experience *substitute* for a formal qualification. DIAC only considers work experience at a *skilled* level, so you only get points for work after October 2010. 

Before the changes that was a bit of a murky point in the points calculation. People who got a bachelor degree via distance learning or evening classes while working full-time were unable to get points for that work experience because DIAC only considered them skilled once they had their degree. On the other hand RPL applicants sometimes got points for their entire work experience. ACS now prints the date when they consider you skilled on the result letter to make the process easier. 

I do understand that it may come as a bad surprise for some - especially if you are now short on points. Bachelor degree holders now also "lose" the first two years of work experience post-degree. We don't know yet how DIAC will handle those cases in detail because the changes are fairly new, but I would recommend to only claim points from October 2010 - overclaiming will cost you the visa fee. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## Pooja Srivastava (May 18, 2013)

I want to know that how come u know that rules have been changed after 15 April
and secondly how did u arrive at the conclusion that the statement written in ACS letter willimpacts points as DIAC website does not specify on this

Can u share ur contact number if available in India. Mine is 9032550561

Have u used a migration agent?


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi puja just read below quote from DIAC site for all IT occupation

*Skills assessment authority

Before you can migrate to Australia as a skilled migrant you must have your skills assessed by the relevant national assessment authority. The assessment authority for your occupation is the Australian Computer Society.
See: Australian Computer Society

If you want to claim points for your qualifications and/or work experience in your nominated or closely related occupation you should forward all the relevant documents to the relevant skills assessing authority. Based on your documents, the assessing authority will provide advice to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship on your qualifications and/or work experience. The department will consider this advice when awarding points for your qualifications and work experience.

Note: If your qualifications are not in a relevant field to your nominated occupation and you want to claim points, the assessing authority will be unable to provide advice to the department. In these circumstances, the department will make a determination of how many points will be awarded to your qualifications.*


----------



## Tymoor (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi Puja,

I had arrive at this information after going through many posts in this forum. 
Members, 

Please, correct me if I am wrong.

Work experience considered by ACS/DIAC after deducting 2 years for relevant degree which is ICT Major, 4 years for ICT Minor and 6 years for Non-ICT degree it seems.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

Pooja Srivastava said:


> I want to know that how come u know that rules have been changed after 15 April
> and secondly how did u arrive at the conclusion that the statement written in ACS letter willimpacts points as DIAC website does not specify on this
> 
> Can u share ur contact number if available in India. Mine is 9032550561
> ...


dear,
I can assure you that if you have only 60 points (just as me) achieved through claiming points for "all" your "relevant" experience then most likely you are going to lose your visa fee. please dont get me wrong. i talked this issue with ACS and they told this suggestion came from DIAC itself.

u can pm me ofcourse if u want to talk to me.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

*hmm*

hi bro

how u got a job in Infosys on basis of Mechenical degree???


----------



## Pooja Srivastava (May 18, 2013)

jayptl said:


> hi bro
> 
> how u got a job in Infosys on basis of Mechenical degree???



It is not a big deal..it is campus selection... Check it out..

45% are in NON CS in IT comapnies


----------



## Pooja Srivastava (May 18, 2013)

Surprisingly,EOI points breakup pdf only say "Years of experience in Nominated occupation"


----------



## venuhunev (Oct 4, 2012)

Pooja Srivastava said:


> Surprisingly,EOI points breakup pdf only say "Years of experience in Nominated occupation"


It is still a myth on how to mention work experience in Skillselect based on new wordings from ACS. 

Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf

Check this document. Its on version 2.0 from Apr 16 2013. Changes are *"Update of Microsoft Vendor Certifications and new format of wording"*

May be after July 2013, DIAC may change the Skillselect form. This is just my guess. Hope the ceilings and other rules remain same. 

Many claim that ACS changed this on advice of DIAC. I am not very sure abt it but cant deny it as well.


----------



## Pooja Srivastava (May 18, 2013)

Then what shall we be our next steps?

Shall we go ahead and file the visa for total work experience OR file but claim only for the date given in assesment?


----------



## venuhunev (Oct 4, 2012)

If you havent applied for ACS yet, you might receive your result after July 2013. I guess it must be clear on wat to do by that time. 

Follow this thread.
ACS Skill Assessment Processing time

Venu.



Pooja Srivastava said:


> Then what shall we be our next steps?
> 
> Shall we go ahead and file the visa for total work experience OR file but claim only for the date given in assesment?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Pooja Srivastava, 



> Shall we go ahead and file the visa for total work experience OR file but claim only for the date given in assesment?


Personally, I would err on the side of caution and only claim points for work experience after the date that ACS considers you *skilled*. DIAC is a bit vague on the subject, but they surely only count "skilled" employment, as described on the SkillSelect points page: 



> You can receive up to 20 points for having had a combination of overseas and Australian *skilled employment* in the last 10 years at the time you are invited to apply.


You can go ahead and claim points for the entire work period but there is a very real chance that DIAC will refuse the visa if you overclaimed. People who got a part-time or distance learning bachelor degree can not claim points for work experience prior to the date they received their degree (even before the changes). If 6 years of work experience *substitute* for a formal degree those should not be counted either. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## Pooja Srivastava (May 18, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi Pooja Srivastava,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Monika

Thanks for response.

Looks like you are in Sydney.

If you dont mind, will be it is possible for you to call DIAC on behalf of us( as that will be local) and get this clarified regarding new wording in ACS letter and its impact on point.

NOt usre wjhy EOI has text like" Years of expereince in nominated ANZSCO code" while filling EOI

Regards
Pooja


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

Pooja Srivastava said:


> Hi Monika
> 
> NOt usre wjhy EOI has text like" Years of expereince in nominated ANZSCO code" while filling EOI
> 
> ...


Hi Pooja,
Why keep chasing this point..
I think it is good for us if EOI system only mention " Years of expereince in nominated ANZSCO code"..
Cause we could claim full work experiences as long as it is relevant with nominated ANZSCO code by simply filling 'YES'.

I guess you dont want DIAC change this text to " Years of *skilled *expereince in nominated ANZSCO code"..

Then i think you have to follow what ACS stated in your result letter to claim the point which might means 2 year deduction.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

HI guys

U must follow ACS, if u wana play safe games,

In other words, we must accept, Aus doesnt want more IT guys...


----------



## Pooja Srivastava (May 18, 2013)

jayptl said:


> HI guys
> 
> U must follow ACS, if u wana play safe games,
> 
> In other words, we must accept, Aus doesnt want more IT guys...




Why you are saying so that thet dont want mre IT guys? Just beacuse they have changed the format of ACS letter

Do we know if there is a change in "skilled employment"meaning followed by change in ACS letter wrdings, when this change is effective for DIAC Visa?


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

puja bro 

As u were told by many expats here, if u dont understand expat use MARA agent

DIAC only accepts ACS opinion, due to overflowing of IT guys migrants DIAC breaks it, they may soon introduce something in website.


----------



## Pooja Srivastava (May 18, 2013)

jayptl said:


> puja bro
> 
> As u were told by many expats here, if u dont understand expat use MARA agent
> 
> DIAC only accepts ACS opinion, due to overflowing of IT guys migrants DIAC breaks it, they may soon introduce something in website.


If they dont want IT guys, then they must have stopped them in EOI phase only?


----------



## venuhunev (Oct 4, 2012)

Harish2013 said:


> Hi Pooja,
> Why keep chasing this point..
> I think it is good for us if EOI system only mention " Years of expereince in nominated ANZSCO code"..
> Cause we could claim full work experiences as long as it is relevant with nominated ANZSCO code by simply filling 'YES'.
> ...


How to follow ACS letter in EOI submission (Years of expereince in nominated ANZSCO code) ? It will be contradictory to DIAC if you dont include your experience.


----------



## venuhunev (Oct 4, 2012)

Pooja Srivastava said:


> If they dont want IT guys, then they must have stopped them in EOI phase only?


I agree with you. If they really dont want IT people, they will remove the category at all in 2013. I hope it will not happen. 

Venu.


----------



## Pooja Srivastava (May 18, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> Hi Pooja,
> Why keep chasing this point..
> I think it is good for us if EOI system only mention " Years of expereince in nominated ANZSCO code"..
> Cause we could claim full work experiences as long as it is relevant with nominated ANZSCO code by simply filling 'YES'.
> ...


Hello Harish,

The point is that what is the purpose of ACS suddenly changing the wording in skill assesment letter?
Is it just a wording change or definitely it will impact points? Those who are just at 60 points it is important to have this clarity


----------



## tobeaussie (Mar 13, 2013)

venuhunev said:


> How to follow ACS letter in EOI submission (Years of expereince in nominated ANZSCO code) ?


Hi pooja,

Sorry to hear you are in the same boat as we are. 

There had been a lot if discussion on this front in the thread ACS skill assessment processing times starting from 30th April 2013. 

All your work experience will be accounted for after your initial degree is counted for points is what DIAC literature and calls to DIAC have suggested....

Now anyways the EOI roubd for this year is complete and the ceiling for the occupation list you are looking at has reached. So whether you submit EOI or don't will not matter.

Because the ceilings will open only in July 2013. So go ahead submit your EOI with complete points you can change it anytime you need based in inputs from other people before next invitation round..... 

However there is still ambiguity in what DIAC will consider for points and that will be cleared soon.. I have applied ignoring the ACS and counting what DIAC advised Ne to count.. Hope this helps to ease out the situation.


----------



## tobeaussie (Mar 13, 2013)

Pooja Srivastava said:


> Hello Harish,
> 
> The point is that what is the purpose of ACS suddenly changing the wording in skill assesment letter?
> Is it just a wording change or definitely it will impact points? Those who are just at 60 points it is important to have this clarity


One more thing I would advise is please use pm to send personal details like phone numbers and don't add company name etc while posting in these threads as you are giving away a lot of information to an unknown stranger including me...


----------



## Pooja Srivastava (May 18, 2013)

tobeaussie said:


> Hi pooja,
> 
> Sorry to hear you are in the same boat as we are.
> 
> ...


Hi Venu ,

I have already got my EOI on 6th may but due to the new wording in ACS skill letter ,I am worried whether DIAC will calculated work experience point after 2010 or after 2004(start of my job as software engineer). If DIAC calculates after 2010 then I will be short f my points and overclamming can impact visa fees

Regards
Pooja


----------



## tobeaussie (Mar 13, 2013)

Pooja Srivastava said:


> Hi Venu ,
> 
> I have already got my EOI on 6th may but due to the new wording in ACS skill letter ,I am worried whether DIAC will calculated work experience point after 2010 or after 2004(start of my job as software engineer). If DIAC calculates after 2010 then I will be short f my points and overclamming can impact visa fees
> 
> ...


What's the assesment of your education by ACS... Because according to ANZCO a bachelor degree or higher is required prior to your work being considered as relevant and skilled...

Anyways I will recommend you to wait until end of June or at least till o get some feedback as I have already applied. You anyway have two months and meanwhile get your INDIA and other countries Pcc done. Also get ready with all documentation but hold in from applying till at least another month. By that time hopefully I will have a CO assigned and will get first hand information.. This way you are safe of your money and also have progressed with your application.


----------



## tobeaussie (Mar 13, 2013)

tobeaussie said:


> What's the assesment of your education by ACS... Because according to ANZCO a bachelor degree or higher is required prior to your work being considered as relevant and skilled...
> 
> Anyways I will recommend you to wait until end of June or at least till o get some feedback as I have already applied. You anyway have two months and meanwhile get your INDIA and other countries Pcc done. Also get ready with all documentation but hold in from applying till at least another month. By that time hopefully I will have a CO assigned and will get first hand information.. This way you are safe of your money and also have progressed with your application.


If you are willing to take the risk on the fact that you are not over claiming because points will be rewarded for all relevant experience at a ANZCO skilled level and not ACS skilled level. ANZCO skilled level is from the date of completion of your highest degree ie BE. But as you are mechanical engineer by qualification I am a little not very sure hence asking for ACS assesment of your qualification. Now it is for you to decide ...


----------



## Pooja Srivastava (May 18, 2013)

tobeaussie said:


> What's the assesment of your education by ACS... Because according to ANZCO a bachelor degree or higher is required prior to your work being considered as relevant and skilled...
> 
> Anyways I will recommend you to wait until end of June or at least till o get some feedback as I have already applied. You anyway have two months and meanwhile get your INDIA and other countries Pcc done. Also get ready with all documentation but hold in from applying till at least another month. By that time hopefully I will have a CO assigned and will get first hand information.. This way you are safe of your money and also have progressed with your application.


Hi tobeaussie

Thanks for the suggestion and it make sense

My education asseement ( B.E-Mechanical) is +ve with ICT minor and inline with AQF.

Did you called DIAC (as mentioned) on this topic in your last thread? iF yes what they told?

How much you are scoring at present and is this score with "all" years as relevant work experince?

Thanks
Pooja


----------



## tobeaussie (Mar 13, 2013)

Pooja Srivastava said:


> Hi tobeaussie
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion and it make sense
> 
> ...


Please do read all my threads you will get your answers it is al regarding this confusion as I was one of the firsts to get letter in this format.. You can visit my page and check for a threads ...

Also please go through all posts in thread ACS SKILL ASSESSMENT PROCESSING TIMES starting APRIL posts starting may be may 02 nd or 03 rd you will information from a lot of people there who are in the same boat.

DIAC told that as long as you can prove that it is relevant experience points will be awarded but the work experience must be after the highest degree obtained as for you I don't see any reason why all 8 years exp should not be considered ...

I have raised with 65 points.....


----------



## Pooja Srivastava (May 18, 2013)

I was thinking one more point that if DIAC folows ACS recent and awards points for Skilled Employment then for claiming 15 point and education being NON ICT one has to be 14 yrs of expereinec in same ANZSCO code!!!

By that time he/she willloose points for Age!!!

Any updates on this confusion


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi

I had got my ACS done in Nov 2012 when my exp. Was 7 years. Now in August 2013 my exp. Will be 8 years so will I need to get another Acs done to be eligible for extra 5 points of experience? What is the validity of ACS? 
P.S. - I havent changed my company till now. So I think no need for another Acs.

Plz reply


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

whizzard said:


> Hi
> 
> I had got my ACS done in Nov 2012 when my exp. Was 7 years. Now in August 2013 my exp. Will be 8 years so will I need to get another Acs done to be eligible for extra 5 points of experience? What is the validity of ACS?
> P.S. - I havent changed my company till now. So I think no need for another Acs.
> ...


ACS result valid for 2 years


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi whizzard, 

DIAC performs its own evaluation of your work experience but takes the opinion of the ACS assessor "into account". If you are still with the same company and if your roles/responsibilities have not changed (much) it will be safe to just get an updated reference letter for DIAC. Your skills assessment letter is valid for two years (cf. ACS FAQ) from the date of issue and there is no need to go through re-assessment in your case. 

I'd suggest to read through the ongoing discussion in this thread and the ACS Skills Assessment Processing Time thread. Personally, I'm not sure if you can claim points for your entire 8-year experience or only after the point you became "skilled" according to the new ACS rules. Note that I have not been in contact with DIAC/ACS about this, other forum members such as _tobeaussie _ should have more up-to-date information. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi whizzard,
> 
> DIAC performs its own evaluation of your work experience but takes the opinion of the ACS assessor "into account". If you are still with the same company and if your roles/responsibilities have not changed (much) it will be safe to just get an updated reference letter for DIAC. Your skills assessment letter is valid for two years (cf. ACS FAQ) from the date of issue and there is no need to go through re-assessment in your case.
> 
> ...


Thanks Monika


----------



## Pooja Srivastava (May 18, 2013)

whizzard said:


> Thanks Monika


Hi All,

I have shooted an email to the minister of immigration and citizenship-Australia-Brendan O'Connor MP([email protected]) ,seeking clarity on the ACS new wording and its impact on skilled employment point calculation by DIAC.I have recieved an acknowledgement also

The details of the email is as below
--------------------------------------------------------
Sub:-"Confusion regarding "skilled employment​" in GSM 189/190/48​9-Skill Select---P​lease read>>>>Im​portant & Urgent

To,


Honourable Brendan O'Connor MP
Minister for Immigration and Citizenship
Parliament House
M1/24
Canberra ACT 2600

Respected Sir,


I am Pooja Srivastava from India,an aspirant in Australian -GSM programme.



I am writing this email exclusively to you after reading entire ACS and DIAC website and contacting them but we are not getting any clear cut answers.We seek your guidance and inputs so that we can proceed in our VISA application.On behalf of all aspirants,I humbly request to go through this email and provide clear inputs aso that dreams to work and then permanently settling down in Australia can come true.

Problem Statement is as follows:

This is to bring our kind attention that lot of aspirants who has just 60 points claimed in EOI are confused because of the new wording since 15th April 2013 appearing in ACS skill assessment letter.


The wording before 15th April 2013 were

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code, being the skilled occupation indicated that you intend to nominate for migration purposes.

Your Bachelor or Engineering (Computer Engineering) from University of Mumbai completed January 1998 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

Your skilled employment experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least 35hrs per week:

Dates: 03/03 - 10/08 (5yrs 7mths)
Position: Team Leader, Quality Assurance
Employer: ABC Pvt Ltd
Country: INDIA

Dates: 11/08 - 07/11 (2yrs 8mths)
Position: Head, Quality Assurance and Testing
Employer: XYZ Pvt Ltd
Country: INDIA
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The wording after 15th April 2013 are:

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The following employment after March 2005 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In current wording, a skilled date is exclusively mentioned as highlighted above.


Now all the aspirants are breathlessly waiting for the following answers:

1. Will DIAC reward points as per the skilled employment after the above skilled date as mentioned in the ACS skill assessment letter.


2.If "Yes", to the above question 1,when this change in calculating "skilled employment" is in effect? i,e effective date.

3.If "No" to the above questions 1,can aspirants safely assume that the definition of skilled employment for DIAC has not changed i.e "skilled employment is total no of years in the nominated ANZSCO code after highest degree of education." 

Thanks in advance...


Best Regards

Pooja Srivastava

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Now,I request everyone of us who are in the same boat to write to this email id an seek clarification. It will not cost us anything but god knows we may get better clarity!

Regards
Pooja


----------



## akshat13 (Apr 29, 2013)

Pooja Srivastava said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have shooted an email to the minister of immigration and citizenship-Australia-Brendan O'Connor MP([email protected]) ,seeking clarity on the ACS new wording and its impact on skilled employment point calculation by DIAC.I have recieved an acknowledgement also
> 
> ...




Hi Pooja,

I used to read this thread which you have started. I can sense the quandary within you and it is quite obvious.

Thanks for writing above mail on behalf of all expats.

I am not sure for any reply from the governing body. If you will get then it will be good.

I read that you processed your file through an Agent. 
I want to know what is the opinion of your Agent on this? 
These so called migration agents are not proactive and updated. That is why Aussies want us to approach only right people (MARA).

Anyways if you have 60 points in your sack, you should not worry.

One suggestion pls do not post your employer or personal details on any open blog.

Thanks!


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

After received tons of mail 
DIAC decide to put word 'Skilled' in EOI system.
lane:


----------



## tobeaussie (Mar 13, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> After received tons of mail
> DIAC decide to put word 'Skilled' in EOI system.
> lane:


But isn't it yet the same that as per DIAC skilled level commensurates after completion of the highest degree as per the ANZCO regulations of skilled level for the relevant code ....


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> After received tons of mail
> DIAC decide to put word 'Skilled' in EOI system.
> lane:


Hi, so does it mean we can ONLY CLAIM points AFTER the maturity date (employment date after ACS thinks we've become skilled enough) ?


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Hi, so does it mean we can ONLY CLAIM points AFTER the maturity date (employment date after ACS thinks we've become skilled enough) ?


It is still unclear for now. But from DIAC website, DIAC is very clear that they'll only consider "Skilled Employment" which is after your degree, so DIAC will only consider the no. of years after you obtained bachelor degree. This is irrespective of how much experience ACS mentions on the letter. 

For example: ICT 2613
check website: Australian Skills Recognition Information (ASRI)
put the code ICT or 2613 to search
261313 software-engineer

Software Engineer - 261313

DIAC mentioned:
_Skill level

This occupation has a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification. _

We dont know what will happen after July1st for the new policy, but in case DIAC put word 'skilled' in EOI system, then most probably would be 'YES' for your question. And then you need check if above example address has also changed new rules on 'skill level'.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> but in case DIAC put word 'skilled' in EOI system, then most probably would be 'YES' for your question.


Have they already put "Skilled" in that EOI system or they Might put? And just to be clear, if they decide to give work points "ONLY AFTER" certain years of work (means we gonna lose majority of work experience), the wordings of 'skill level' must also be changed in ASRI site + EOI System will show "Skilled" , is it?

Thanks.


----------



## Pooja Srivastava (May 18, 2013)

my consultant is an MARa agent only.

I have talked(approx 5 minutes) to the seceratry of minister of immigration and she assured me that within 2 weeks they will respond to my email


----------



## tobeaussie (Mar 13, 2013)

Pooja Srivastava said:


> my consultant is an MARa agent only.
> 
> I have talked(approx 5 minutes) to the seceratry of minister of immigration and she assured me that within 2 weeks they will respond to my email


So pooja what does your agent say should you follow the ACS guidelines or not??


----------



## akshat13 (Apr 29, 2013)

Pooja Srivastava said:


> my consultant is an MARa agent only.
> 
> I have talked(approx 5 minutes) to the seceratry of minister of immigration and she assured me that within 2 weeks they will respond to my email


Surprisingly, i dont know why they are not able to clear your doubts.
I came to know about new ACS assessment procedure in April month itself before i submitted my assessment.


----------



## Pooja Srivastava (May 18, 2013)

akshat13 said:


> Surprisingly, i dont know why they are not able to clear your doubts.
> I came to know about new ACS assessment procedure in April month itself before i submitted my assessment.


1.My MARA agent told me that there is an Assesmnet meeting some time nextweek in Sydney in which they will be participating and they are in touch with imigratin lawyer to have the clarity.
2.We know aboutthe ssemnt procedure but these wording suddenly came n the ACS letters after 15th april.


----------



## tobeaussie (Mar 13, 2013)

tobeaussie said:


> So pooja what does your agent say should you follow the ACS guidelines or not??


Oops I missed you already have an invitation right and the EOI should have been been filed by them.. 

So MARA agents are fine... Then no problem right as they will be held responsible for misinformation.......


----------



## Pooja Srivastava (May 18, 2013)

tobeaussie said:


> Oops I missed you already have an invitation right and the EOI should have been been filed by them..
> 
> So MARA agents are fine... Then no problem right as they will be held responsible for misinformation.......


Hi tobeaussie

I did not get you clearly..yes I have an EOI inviation already?

do u have an agnet of you r filling at ur own?

Regards
Pooja


----------



## tobeaussie (Mar 13, 2013)

Pooja Srivastava said:


> Hi tobeaussie
> 
> I did not get you clearly..yes I have an EOI inviation already?
> 
> ...


I meant you have a MARA agent and he has filled the EOI for you and subsequently you have recieved an invitation right .... Hence you are safe go ahead with applying if anybody is in trouble it is your MARA agent.

Unfortunately I applied myself , however personally I felt it is a straight forward process apart from ACS confusion which is causing a lot o pain. Subtract this and the entire process is very easy....


----------



## Pooja Srivastava (May 18, 2013)

tobeaussie said:


> I meant you have a MARA agent and he has filled the EOI for you and subsequently you have recieved an invitation right .... Hence you are safe go ahead with applying if anybody is in trouble it is your MARA agent.
> 
> Unfortunately I applied myself , however personally I felt it is a straight forward process apart from ACS confusion which is causing a lot o pain. Subtract this and the entire process is very easy....


Not Sure about whose end responsibility will it be , but only fear is that if I claim 15points for work ex then for overclaiming should I not loose AUD 3060 i.e visa fees.

My agent just wnat to wait till 20 the june and see what is the result of this confusin .
Problem is when one of the ACS CO-Scott replied the MAR agent clarification email that "This is the date after which you may claim points for skilled employment-please contact DIAC for further information."
Regards
Pooja


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Have they already put "Skilled" in that EOI system or they Might put? And just to be clear, if they decide to give work points "ONLY AFTER" certain years of work (means we gonna lose majority of work experience), the wordings of 'skill level' must also be changed in ASRI site + EOI System will show "Skilled" , is it?
> 
> Thanks.


1)Currently they didnt put 'skilled' in EOI application system. 
2)If they want play new rules, then ASRI + EOI system both should be updated with 'skilled'.


----------



## tobeaussie (Mar 13, 2013)

Pooja Srivastava said:


> Not Sure about whose end responsibility will it be , but only fear is that if I claim 15points for work ex then for overclaiming should I not loose AUD 3060 i.e visa fees.
> 
> My agent just wnat to wait till 20 the june and see what is the result of this confusin .
> Problem is when one of the ACS CO-Scott replied the MAR agent clarification email that "This is the date after which you may claim points for skilled employment-please contact DIAC for further information."
> ...


This is a standard reply sent by ACS to everybody including me . The line clearly states that you may be able to claim points and contact DIAC. I did exactly what they said contacted DIAC they said I can claim points for all the relevant experience after my bachelors degree. I also made sure they record my call and make a note against my passport number. Not sure how much is it done at their end... As per me I went ahead and applied after this chat..

Yeah the fear is of loosing 3060 dollars which I have already come to terms with but my feeling is they may not be able to apply any new rule retrospectively back dated ... I have calmed myself telling that I will assume I have have given the fees to a MARA agent which is all the same withdraw and re apply again.. May be this time I wil need help with state sponsorship which anyway is closes till July 2013...

Phewwwwwww so much for one single line......


----------



## tobeaussie (Mar 13, 2013)

lane:


tobeaussie said:


> This is a standard reply sent by ACS to everybody including me . The line clearly states that you may be able to claim points and contact DIAC. I did exactly what they said contacted DIAC they said I can claim points for all the relevant experience after my bachelors degree. I also made sure they record my call and make a note against my passport number. Not sure how much is it done at their end... As per me I went ahead and applied after this chat..
> 
> Yeah the fear is of loosing 3060 dollars which I have already come to terms with but my feeling is they may not be able to apply any new rule retrospectively back dated ... I have calmed myself telling that I will assume I have have given the fees to a MARA agent which is all the same withdraw and re apply again.. May be this time I wil need help with state sponsorship which anyway is closes till July 2013...
> 
> Phewwwwwww so much for one single line......


I am pretty surprised with your MARA agent because any thing regarding point ACS or any other skill assessing authority will not be able to answer. Written clearly in booklet 6 for GSM. That's why ACS cannot provide opinion on points and hnwce have asked to contact DIAC. They are saying the line that you may be able to claim points after this date because as per their rules you are skilled after that date and hence thy are safe.. 

Hence DIAC can only answer this questions. I thought MARA agents will have some contacts and better information from DIAC. But looking at their inability I speechless seriously .. I feel we know as much as they know now in this situation may be more... This is as ridiculous as it can get ....


----------



## subscriptions.im007 (May 2, 2013)

Hi

Can anybody advise me what needs to be done to get the state sponsorship. I am waiting for my ACS feedback & was quite sure of claiming 15 points for experience before this experience confusion.

Now it seems I may not be able to make 60 points so have started exploring the state sponsorship option for 190 visa instead of 189.

Thanks


----------



## ammu1983 (May 20, 2013)

tobeaussie said:


> lane:
> 
> I am pretty surprised with your MARA agent because any thing regarding point ACS or any other skill assessing authority will not be able to answer. Written clearly in booklet 6 for GSM. That's why ACS cannot provide opinion on points and hnwce have asked to contact DIAC. They are saying the line that you may be able to claim points after this date because as per their rules you are skilled after that date and hence thy are safe..
> 
> Hence DIAC can only answer this questions. I thought MARA agents will have some contacts and better information from DIAC. But looking at their inability I speechless seriously .. I feel we know as much as they know now in this situation may be more... This is as ridiculous as it can get ....


Hi,
The acs should have mentioned this while we apply. If so we would not think about a PR. This is a hard situation. I was eagerly waiting for my acs reply without knowing this rule changes as i applied in march. Atleast they should consider those who applied before this rule


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi guys

make stone on your heart including me

due to new rules of ACS, Hardly few people get PR,,,

W*ILLING TO BE READY this bitter truth*


----------



## akshat13 (Apr 29, 2013)

jayptl said:


> Hi guys
> 
> make stone on your heart including me
> 
> ...



I beg your pardon but i did not comprehend what you want to say..

My fav pick is "make stone on your heart including me".
I am sorry but i am unable to control my mirth   

What about your IELTS result? How much score you got?


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

thnc for copmliment akasg


----------



## akshat13 (Apr 29, 2013)

jayptl said:


> thnc for copmliment akasg


I like your attitude from "Dil Se"..no matter what but you are flying to Australia with me..
Dont Worry for anything from today onwards..file your EOI rest i will c...


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hasn't Jayptl already got his PR ?????!


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

No

I didnt get PR, 

i M Struggling with PR, BUT doesnt matter, All iz well


----------



## dayms (May 8, 2013)

Hello All, 
I have been following expatforum since 20 days. Though one can quickly understand the problem statement, It took a while for me to understand and come with probable causes and effects. No wonder the new format of wording on ACS assessment had made many Expats to lose their nerve and created a havoc in the community. 
I am not sure has any one actually wondered how the DIAC would treat the experience of the prospective immigrants who got assessed prior to April 15 2013. Now that's not going to be fair enough to start deducting experience to meet the criteria in Skill assessment without guidelines or prior information on their website and to MARA agents. 
Yes if I slip into the shoes of the DIAC/ACS official and start thinking to implement such a norm of deducting experience to meet the criteria. Then I would have thought the need to have the new assessment procedure in place along with the old one, so that I can bring in the norm in place seamlessly in near future. And Its apparent that the none of your experience is missed out of the assessment result letter. So as long as there is change in the guidelines one should have no reason to worry about claiming the points for experience as mentioned by the ACS and DIAC officials, provided you have valid evidences.
Now the big question arises how soon is this new guidelines coming to effect. Well here goes my justification, to make sure the new guidelines are implemented it is very important that all the prospective immigrants should hold the assessment letter on the new format. Do you think its practical to re-assess all the successful applicants during the last two years prior to April 15 2013 and issue them with a fresh assessment letters on the new format!! its obvious. 
As a process consultant I would have suggested the same approach what ACS/DIAC has actually adopted now, so that down the line two year from now the new guidelines can be enforced. And by that time all the valid assessment letters would have issued on the new format and expired ones would be applying for revalidation. 
Taking note of this bigger picture none of you need to really worry about this who plan to migrate in near future. But any one planning after two years remember its going to be tougher..

so how many of you are with me...


----------



## akshat13 (Apr 29, 2013)

dayms said:


> Hello All,
> I have been following expatforum since 20 days. Though one can quickly understand the problem statement, It took a while for me to understand and come with probable causes and effects. No wonder the new format of wording on ACS assessment had made many Expats to lose their nerve and created a havoc in the community.
> I am not sure has any one actually wondered how the DIAC would treat the experience of the prospective immigrants who got assessed prior to April 15 2013. Now that's not going to be fair enough to start deducting experience to meet the criteria in Skill assessment without guidelines or prior information on their website and to MARA agents.
> Yes if I slip into the shoes of the DIAC/ACS official and start thinking to implement such a norm of deducting experience to meet the criteria. Then I would have thought the need to have the new assessment procedure in place along with the old one, so that I can bring in the norm in place seamlessly in near future. And Its apparent that the none of your experience is missed out of the assessment result letter. So as long as there is change in the guidelines one should have no reason to worry about claiming the points for experience as mentioned by the ACS and DIAC officials, provided you have valid evidences.
> ...



You make sense. 

One more value addidtion in your above information. Forget 2 years, one year down the line you will see new rules. I heard from my sources that the lady who is expected to became new prime minister for Australia this year (September) is going to give preferences to Chinese, Philipino's etc not to Indians or other Sub continent countries.

So it is the right time to hit bulls eye or else we need to search for the BULL !!!!!


----------



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

akshat13 said:


> You make sense.
> 
> One more value addidtion in your above information. Forget 2 years, one year down the line you will see new rules. I heard from my sources that the lady who is expected to became new prime minister for Australia this year (September) is going to give preferences to Chinese, Philipino's etc not to Indians or other Sub continent countries.
> 
> So it is the right time to hit bulls eye or else we need to search for the BULL !!!!!


do you have any information regarding to the new rules to be effective starting from this coming july .

the celing cap is hardly reached with 60 points this year , i'm wondering how they will decrease the numebrs of immigrants next year


----------



## Pooja Srivastava (May 18, 2013)

zeinasoft said:


> do you have any information regarding to the new rules to be effective starting from this coming july .
> 
> the celing cap is hardly reached with 60 points this year , i'm wondering how they will decrease the numebrs of immigrants next year


I request everybody to write an emal]il on this to minister of immigration.


----------



## akshat13 (Apr 29, 2013)

Pooja Srivastava said:


> I request everybody to write an emal]il on this to minister of immigration.


Pls avoid writing unnecessary mails directly to Immigration department. We should not poke them every time. Let our agents(MARA Team) gather required info on our behalf. They have the rights to ask/Challenge them.

For people who have applied their case by themself this open forum itself is like a case study and we can get so much information here. 

Pinging them every time may lead to Bad name for us (Indians). They should not feel that we dont trust their Business procedures and Ethics.

This is only suggestion.


----------



## venuhunev (Oct 4, 2012)

akshat13 said:


> Pls avoid writing unnecessary mails directly to Immigration department. We should not poke them every time. Let our agents(MARA Team) gather required info on our behalf. They have the rights to ask/Challenge them.
> 
> For people who have applied their case by themself this open forum itself is like a case study and we can get so much information here.
> 
> ...


Hi Pooja, did you get any reply from immi?


----------



## rimon (Jan 1, 2013)

tobeaussie said:


> This is a standard reply sent by ACS to everybody including me . The line clearly states that you may be able to claim points and contact DIAC. *I did exactly what they said contacted DIAC they said I can claim points for all the relevant experience after my bachelors degree. *I also made sure they record my call and make a note against my passport number. Not sure how much is it done at their end... As per me I went ahead and applied after this chat..
> 
> Yeah the fear is of loosing 3060 dollars which I have already come to terms with but my feeling is they may not be able to apply any new rule retrospectively back dated ... I have calmed myself telling that I will assume I have have given the fees to a MARA agent which is all the same withdraw and re apply again.. May be this time I wil need help with state sponsorship which anyway is closes till July 2013...
> 
> Phewwwwwww so much for one single line......


Can you please share with us the email sent from DIAC concerning this? 
I think most of us are in the same boat and an email like this will make us all calm down.
I myself trying to contact them by mail but still no reply.


----------



## Pooja Srivastava (May 18, 2013)

rimon said:


> Can you please share with us the email sent from DIAC concerning this?
> I think most of us are in the same boat and an email like this will make us all calm down.
> I myself trying to contact them by mail but still no reply.


Which email to DIAC you are referrering to?

I have sent to Minister of Immi. They will reply by mid june 2013


----------



## John112 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi pooja ,

I have posted this issue on the Australian imigration facebook .but unfortunately they have deleted my post and asked me to contact their visa dept.


----------



## tobeaussie (Mar 13, 2013)

rimon said:


> Can you please share with us the email sent from DIAC concerning this?
> I think most of us are in the same boat and an email like this will make us all calm down.
> I myself trying to contact them by mail but still no reply.


DIAC spoke to me and sent an email which has link to the 189 page on immigration website where it has tab called points. Here also they are very vague where they say skill assessing body may provide an opinion and they will consider this opinion etc...

Individual cases only the CO can advise as how it is assessed. I am now waiting for one. I will post the exact mail may be in evening.

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/visas/subclass-189/#skilled-employment


----------



## Pooja Srivastava (May 18, 2013)

tobeaussie said:


> DIAC spoke to me and sent an email which has link to the 189 page on immigration website where it has tab called points. Here also they are very vague where they say skill assessing body may provide an opinion and they will consider this opinion etc...
> 
> Individual cases only the CO can advise as how it is assessed. I am now waiting for one. I will post the exact mail may be in evening.
> 
> Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa


Hi All,
Can everybody refer the link below and pots what they are inferring to regarding "skilled employment"

Hi tobeaussie,

can u post DIAC email which you recieved
Regards
Pooja




Points Test Factors ? are your claims in SkillSelect correct? » SkillSelect Support


----------



## Pooja Srivastava (May 18, 2013)

Hi tobeaussie

Can u plz post the email which yu received from DIAC?

Any luck in CO?

Regards
Pooja


----------



## dayms (May 8, 2013)

please respond


----------



## tobeaussie (Mar 13, 2013)

dayms said:


> please respond


Guys as i said earlier it is very very vague anyways mail below

This message has been sent by an unmonitored email address. 
PLEASE DO NOT REPLY TO THIS MESSAGE. 

Dear Client,

Thank you for contacting DIAC. Please find attached the information as discussed.
Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa 

*DIAC takes no responsibility for the information included in the websites of other government departments.

DIAC hopes this e-mail is useful. Please do not reply to this e-mail. If you have any further questions please call DIAC on:

For general enquiries - 131 881
For citizenship enquiries - 131 880
For General Skilled Migration enquiries - 1300 364 613

Note: Whenever possible please choose to apply online by visiting 
Online Applications – Applications & Forms

If you choose to make a paper application please do not use plastic pockets when submitting documentation. Please help DIAC in its environmental initiatives by submitting all documents in a single envelope.

Our Client Service Charter: 
Client Service Charter

DIAC privacy policy: 
Privacy


----------



## dayms (May 8, 2013)

Yes True. This is very generic response. Any way thanks a lot.

__________________________________________________________________________
ACS- applied APR 18, IELTS -25 MAY


----------



## PNP Aspirant (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi All,

I desperately need a help here, please check the details below.

- I have applied for ACS skill select on 26-Apr-2013 and I have'nt received any reply from them.

- I have just completed IELTS and awaiting results, expecting 7

- My Profile - BTech IT 2008 pass out

- Initial 1.3 yrs I was working as Tech support Engg and Help desk i.e from Jun 2008 to Sep 2009.

- Then from Sep 2009 to till date I am working as Software Automation tester.

- During skill select I have provided all relevant proofs for Software Tester as I was applying for Software Tester and from initial job I have provided only offer letter and re-leaving letter as they were not relevant.

- Now the question is related ACS skill select new rules, I am trying to find out if they will consider total 5 yrs of IT exp and then deduct 2 yrs from or they will deduct it from relevant exp

- More over can you guys please confirm if DIAC also follows the same rule or if they are going by ACS new rules.

If I get only 1 yr of exp then I wont be able to apply under SS as most of the requires 2- 3yrs of exp, in such situation what other alternatives I do have.

- Thanks
Souvik


----------



## dayms (May 8, 2013)

Soivik.

Answering point one, ACS would deduct 2 years of your experience closely related to nominated occupation to meet the eligibility, since you have an ICT major degree which can be considered as closely related to nominated occupation.

There are couple of options considering you are unmarried and aged below 32.

For age you get 30 points
For qualification you get 15 points
IELTS if you score 7 you get 10 points

This will add upto 55 points. If at all DIAC wont consider your 3+ years experience
1. You can go for 190 i.e. state nomination and get 5 points.
2. You have to get 8 each in IELTS

Answering you other query, how is DIAC treating your experience. None are confident about that, we shall have clarity by july probabilly

__________________________________________________________________________
ACS- applied APR 18, IELTS -25 MAY


----------



## devanand (May 25, 2013)

Hi Tobeaussie,

I read that you have lodged your visa application after invitation with the new ACS result format.

I have received the ACS result as well with a similar format with 4 years deducted from my experience. However I notice that ACS had this format earlier ( probably an Year back ) and many used to call it as the "deeming date". It is the date that you are deemed to fit for migration. Hence in my point of view I would say that DIAC will consider full experience mentioned in the ACS letter.

Let me know your thoughts on this, I will include a link to this discussion in next post. I am not allowed to post links as I am a newbee in this forum.


----------



## ammu1983 (May 20, 2013)

devanand said:


> Hi Tobeaussie,
> 
> I read that you have lodged your visa application after invitation with the new ACS result format.
> 
> ...


 posit

Hi,
Finally somebody is giving hope... Thankyou very much for your information. 
REgards
Ammu


----------



## Pooja Srivastava (May 18, 2013)

ammu1983 said:


> posit
> 
> Hi,
> Finally somebody is giving hope... Thankyou very much for your information.
> ...


.


Hi tobeaussie

Is CO allocated to ur case? Any updates?

Regards

Ravish


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

devanand said:


> Hi Tobeaussie,
> 
> However I notice that ACS had this format earlier ( probably an Year back ) and many used to call it as the "deeming date". It is the date that you are deemed to fit for migration. Hence in my point of view I would say that DIAC will consider full experience mentioned in the ACS letter.


Hi,

ACS also reduced my 4 years experience.

This "deemed date" word is used by ACS when they replied to me as well. Here's ACS reply:

=============================================
In regards to your result letter, please note that *all *your experience have been considered and is all closely related to your nominated ANZSCO code.

The date provided in your skill assessment result letter is the date you have met the ACS requirements which is November 2008.

http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf


We are now however required by the Department of Immigration to report on the letter the date in which you have been deemed to reach the appropriate skilled level for your nominated occupation.

After this date you may be able to claim points for your experience with the Department of Immigration – please contact them for further information.
================================================

Do you guys think I should apply by claiming whole experience even after such clear cut email from ACS? I am confused. If I don't claim whole experience I will be at 55 points.

Regards,
Athar


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

athar.dcsian said:


> Hi,
> 
> ACS also reduced my 4 years experience.
> 
> ...



Claiming whole experience may be too risky after such 'to the point' response from ACS.

Note the paragraph:

"We are now however required by the Department of Immigration to report on the letter the date in which you have been deemed to reach the appropriate skilled level for your nominated occupation."

Means may be DIAC is the one that's pushing the issue.. so its doubly risky.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Its clear indication by DIAC, they simply put break around 50% IT guys in next year...


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

Hello Guys Kindly give your thoughts and input on my case or in general..

I also got the positive ACS assessment result letter on 18 May after applying for it on 15th March..in the letter it is mentioned that I am considered to be skilled after May 2005...but my situation is little different then others as My BS computer science completion date is January 2008..but as I started working from May 2003 they made me skilled after exactly two years without considering the Degree completion date..

Below is the exact wording..

Your Bachelor of Science in Computer Science from Preston Institute of Management Science
and Technology completed January 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing..

The following employment after May 2005 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 05/03 - 07/07 (4yrs 2mths)
Position: System Administrator

Dates: 08/07 - 03/13 (5yrs 7mths)
Position: Senior System Engineer

Now I know that as per DIAC I can only clam points for post BS work experience which is around 5 years 7 months till now...but if the issue in the new letter was of only for the date when one becomes skilled then in my case ACS has made me skilled from May 2005..not after two years of BS degree..

This is a very interesting and also confusing..there should be some coordination between ACS and DIAC....in my situation lets say if they deduct my two years after BS even then I can claaim five points for 3 years experience but I have to score 7 for each module in Ielts..

Age 30 Points ( I am 32 years and 1 month old now  )
Education 15 Points ( BS Computer science)
Experience 5 Points ( If they deduct ow ears after my BS)
IELTS need to score at least 7 in each to get 10 more points

I gave IELTS exam on 16th May and My result was..

Listening 8
Reading 7.5
Writing 6.5
Speaking 7.5

Over all 7.5


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

That's really interesting and funny that ACS is loosing their own credibility after such assessments. They didn't follow DIAC guidelines otherwise they should have consider your bachelor degree completion as you also said.

In my case, they reduced my experience and said it's as per DIAC requirements but in your letter they didn't follow DIAC rules.

Sounds weird this whole ACS process now.

I would say give more weightage to DIAC opinion than ACS and consider your points after Bachelor degree only.





msaeed said:


> Hello Guys Kindly give your thoughts and input on my case or in general..
> 
> I also got the positive ACS assessment result letter on 18 May after applying for it on 15th March..in the letter it is mentioned that I am considered to be skilled after May 2005...but my situation is little different then others as My BS computer science completion date is January 2008..but as I started working from May 2003 they made me skilled after exactly two years without considering the Degree completion date..
> 
> ...


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

I have come across a very interesting thread from another forum..in this thread the guy has over claimed the points in EIO and his visa request was rejected..the reason DIAC gave was that he claimed experience before his Degree also but ACS has calculated his full 8 years of experience as skilled in the letter and he claimed the same in EOI..now what DIAC mentioned about his experience is very interesting and might be helpful for us..

you guys can look at this thread..

263111 & confusion on points for experience and qualification : British Expat Discussion Forum

The answer DIAC gave to this guy about his experience was..


As per the skills assessment provided from ACS dated 05/09/2012, your Associate Membership Examination Parts A and B from the Institution of Engineers completed in September 2010 has been assessed as comparable to an Australian Bachelor Degree. This means that your skilled level of employment begins only after September 2010. This would mean that you would only meet 3 out of 10 years of skilled employment points as you were invited on 01/10/2012.

It is clearly mentioned that his experience soon after his completion of degree is calculated for the points..


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

athar.dcsian said:


> That's really interesting and funny that ACS is loosing their own credibility after such assessments. They didn't follow DIAC guidelines otherwise they should have consider your bachelor degree completion as you also said.
> 
> In my case, they reduced my experience and said it's as per DIAC requirements but in your letter they didn't follow DIAC rules.
> 
> ...


I have come across a very interesting thread from another forum..in this thread the guy has over claimed the points in EIO and his visa request was rejected..the reason DIAC gave was that he claimed experience before his Degree also but ACS never told him that his full 8 years of experience is calculated as skilled...now what DIAC mentioned about his experience is very interesting and might be helpful for us..

you guys can look at this thread..

http://britishexpats.com/forum/showthread.php?t=780994

The answer DIAC gave to this guy about his experience was..


As per the skills assessment provided from ACS dated 05/09/2012, your Associate Membership Examination Parts A and B from the Institution of Engineers completed in September 2010 has been assessed as comparable to an Australian Bachelor Degree. This means that your skilled level of employment begins only after September 2010. This would mean that you would only meet 3 out of 10 years of skilled employment points as you were invited on 01/10/2012.

It is clearly mentioned that his experience soon after his completion of degree is calculated for the points..


----------



## Pooja Srivastava (May 18, 2013)

Hi tobeaussie

What happended to ur case?

CO allocated?

Regards
Pooja


----------



## justujoo (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello. 
Seniors please guide me as I have applied to ACS for my degree assessment on 18th March, I received the email from ACS yesterday and I was kind of shocked to see the result because it throw me out of the race to australian immigration . Here is my case:
4 years full time Bachelors of Science degree in Computer Science from PIMSAT (Preston Institute of Management Science and Technology). 
Been graduated in Feb 2006.
Working since July 2006 till today. 
2.4 years in one company as Software Engineer and 4.8 years in another in the same and senior category. 
I took 44 subjects in my bachelor's and more than 60 % of the subjects are of Computers and Maths. 
Now came the result and ACS also assess my proffession as Software Engineer and tells me that I could apply for immigration under the Developer Programmer code but assessed my Bachelor's degree as AQF Associate Degree, And on the basis of this assessment eliminated my 5 years of experience and said the experience from July 2011 will be eligible. 
Now this left me very disappointed but my friends who studied with me in the university in the same course who got positive assessment in the past telling me to go for the appeal. 
I need to ask seniors if appealing should do any good in my case or should I leave the idea of immigration.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi athar.dcsian,



athar.dcsian said:


> That's really interesting and funny that ACS is loosing their own credibility after such assessments. They didn't follow DIAC guidelines otherwise they should have consider your bachelor degree completion as you also said.


The problem is that DIAC is rather vague about what "skilled employment" actually means. For instance, the ANZSCO skill level for Software Engineer (261313) is given as: 



> This occupation has a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification. _At least five years_ of relevant experience may _substitute_ for the formal qualification. *In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification* (ANZSCO Skill Level 1).


This gives the assessing authorities lots of freedom. The can define that a _Recognition of Prior Learning_ (RPL) application requires at least 5 years of relevant job experience. Or they can ask for 6 as ACS does. Likewise the last sentence allows ACS to ask for additional work experience (2/4/5 years) after the degree. 

Personally I think that the assessing authorities are best equipped to perform an evaluation of a person's skills compared to what they would expect of an Australian in the profession. If a doctor needs a certain amount of clinical practice, a teacher a minimum teaching experience and an ICT professional 2 years of relevant work experience post-degree, so be it.

However, DIAC should then leave the skilled work experience assessment entirely to the assessing authorities as well and follow their opinion. For the last couple of years we had two evaluations - one by DIAC and one by ACS - and unfortunately they did not always agree: 



> The relevant authority that assessed your skills may also provide an opinion on your skilled employment experience. The department will _consider_ this opinion when awarding points.


Since DIAC asked ACS to print the "skilled" date on the assessment letters, we may see a shift in that area. Hopefully DIAC will clarify their position soon. But until then I would either wait with the application until the first applicants who were issued the new letters get their visa decisions OR err on the side of caution and only claim points for work experience that ACS considers "skilled". 

Good luck to everyone in the queue, 
Monika


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

msaeed said:


> I have come across a very interesting thread from another forum..in this thread the guy has over claimed the points in EIO and his visa request was rejected..the reason DIAC gave was that he claimed experience before his Degree also but ACS never told him that his full 8 years of experience is calculated as skilled...now what DIAC mentioned about his experience is very interesting and might be helpful for us..
> 
> you guys can look at this thread..
> 
> ...


Hi Msaeed,
Thanks for the sharing. 
DIAC has the final decision and they only "consider" the opinion of ACS. What does that mean? Who knows, they could follow the ACS opinion or keep things as they were. DIAC is very clear that they'll only consider "Skilled Employment" which is after the degree, check here for any ICT ANZcode from DIAC website.:
Australian Skills Recognition Information (ASRI).
This is irrespective of how much experience ACS mentions on the letter. 

And what you had shared reflected exactly another proof that DIAC does not care about ACS story.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

the thread referenced by _msaeed_ is from last year - before the changes in ACS letter format occurred. Work experience *prior or parallel to the date a bachelor degree was awarded* was never counted (except if the CO overlooked it by mistake). One other common reason why DIAC and ACS results may not agree was if the applicant could not produce enough evidence of a steady salary (pay slips OR tax return documents OR bank statements). ACS does not check this in their evaluation, so that can lead to a reduction of work experience points as well. But that happened only rarely. 

*Where it gets murky:* 
1. Some RPL applicants were able to claim points for their entire work experience. Which is a bit strange if the 6 years "substitute" for a formal qualification after which you come out skilled. 
2. And up until recently all work experience after an ICT bachelor degree could be counted in points calculation.


----------



## Grizli (May 19, 2013)

Hi all,
I have the same question connected with my work experience. I sent my documents to ACS on the 03.05.2013 and now progress of my application is on stage 4. I sent documents for 6.5 year experience and did not send for 2 years in the Army, because I could not get a reference letter. A few weeks after I sent my documents to ACS I accidentally got the reference letter for those two years and asked ACS to include them to the assessment , but they answered me that it is impossible.
What do you think, can I include these two years when I send my documents to the DIAC?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Grizli, 

yes, you can because _DIAC performs its own work experience evaluation_ (see discussion above). Some assessing authorities don't even include an opinion on work experience in their standard assessment letter. DIAC can (and does) also overrule any opinion that an assessor may have. 

However, most people on the forum consider it more risky to claim points for work experience that has not been deemed "skilled" by your assessing authority. Most people include work experience after they sent in the assessment if they remained in the same company and position. I did and it was not issue at all.

What I would do (and I'm very conservative): Include it if it does not change your points. That way, if DIAC does not accept it nothing will happen. If DIAC reduces some of your other work experience (up to two years) you have a higher chance of keeping your points. If your points increase due to the additional two years I would get re-assessed by ACS. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## Grizli (May 19, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi Grizli,
> 
> yes, you can because _DIAC performs its own work experience evaluation_ (see discussion above). Some assessing authorities don't even include an opinion on work experience in their standard assessment letter. DIAC can (and does) also overrule any opinion that an assessor may have.
> 
> ...


Firstly, I want to say thank you for your clarification.
Secondly, If I send these documents I will get 15 points, otherwise it will be 10 points. It is very important to me.

and in my reference letter all of my duties is closely relate to my ANZSCO code description. 

And why should I spend time and money for reassessment from ACS if DIAC assess by themselves? 

I think I will wait until my assessment results and then write letter to DIAC with explanation of my problem. What do you think?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Grizli, 

it's your decision. There's no rule that you need points advice from your assessing authority on work experience. 

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

So guys what should I do in my EOI then...ACS says that I am deemed skilled from May 2005 but my BS degree completion date is January 2008 which is assessed by ACs as comparable to AQF Degree with Major in IT and we know that I can only claim work experience points after my BS..

Should I assume by my self that my deemed date for skilled according to DIAC would be after two years of my BS completion..My case is confusing and different then others..others simply get that they are deemed to be skilled after two years of the BS completion..but for me I am already deemed skilled by ACS from May 2005...in EIO we just mention the start and end date...there is no way I can mention that I want to claim only 3 years of experience after deducting tow years working after BS..

Kindly some one help as I am going to lodge a EIO soon..


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

msaeed said:


> So guys what should I do in my EOI then...ACS says that I am deemed skilled from May 2005 but my BS degree completion date is January 2008 which is assessed by ACs as comparable to AQF Degree with Major in IT and we know that I can only claim work experience points after my BS..
> 
> Should I assume by my self that my deemed date for skilled according to DIAC would be after two years of my BS completion..My case is confusing and different then others..others simply get that they are deemed to be skilled after two years of the BS completion..but for me I am already deemed skilled by ACS from May 2005...in EIO we just mention the start and end date...there is no way I can mention that I want to claim only 3 years of experience after deducting tow years working after BS..
> 
> Kindly some one help as I am going to lodge a EIO soon..


if your BS degree is awarded on jan 2008 then you must not claim points from May 2005 because that will surely lead to visa refusal and three year ban. 
it will be better just to claim points after jan 2010 to be on the safe side. you will be penalized for over-claiming but its unlikely that the same will occur even if you under-claim.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

justujoo said:


> Hello.
> Seniors please guide me as I have applied to ACS for my degree assessment on 18th March, I received the email from ACS yesterday and I was kind of shocked to see the result because it throw me out of the race to australian immigration . Here is my case:
> 4 years full time Bachelors of Science degree in Computer Science from PIMSAT (Preston Institute of Management Science and Technology).
> Been graduated in Feb 2006.
> ...


since ACS assessed your degree as AQF Associate Degree, then its a mess. DIAC will never consider it as AQF Bachelor. However, even if you appeal, i am in doubt, if that will bring you any good news. You can ofcourse lodge a fresh application to see at least you can save your degree (hoping that your assessing officer is different that the previous one). you can also provide a copy of your syllabus (grad studies) along with your application. but again, its at your own risk and providing a copy of syllabus where detailed course description is available may still result in same assessment.


----------



## VNExpat (Apr 1, 2013)

Dear friends,

I need a bit of advise how should I proceed with my case, since I am really confused about the new situation. 

The following has been sent to me by ACS:

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Your qualification has been assessed as follows: 
Your Bachelor of Business Administration (Information Technology) from XXX completed September 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor 
Degree with a major in computing 

Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least 
20hrs per week: 
Dates: 03/04 - 12/07 (3yrs 9mths) 
Position: XXX
Employer: XXX
Country: XXX

I have progressed on my career and been working in closely related field until present day, which is over 9 years in total.

In the EOI, I claimed 15 points for skilled employment. I was invited with 60 points and I have paid my application fees and I have been submitting documentation for my application, but no CO has been appointed for myself yet.

Now the question is, will I be rejected and should I withdraw my application ASAP? I am so confused if my work experience is enough to claim the points or not. I do not want to be banned for applying for 3 years.

Your help is much appreciated.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

just wait and watch.. dont worry..


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

VNExpat said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I need a bit of advise how should I proceed with my case, since I am really confused about the new situation.
> 
> ...


When you got the invitation..As far as I know you can only claim points for experience after your BS degree...never go with ACS assessment for points consideration...you have to look the rules of DIAC..how much of experience ACS assessed for you..was that over 8 years...


----------



## yanivsinha (Jun 9, 2013)

*ACS assessment for a non-IT Grad?*

Hi all, 

I am planning to send my documents for assessment to ACS for independent skilled migrant visa under subclass 189 as a 
*Developer Programmer (261312) or Software Engineer (261313)*. 

I have a *bachelor of Engineering degree in Civil(completed in June 2006)*, but I have been working in IT companies as a software Engineer/Developer right out of college(August 2006 to till date). In total I have *6.5 years of experience in IT* as a software Engineer /senior Applications Engineer.

Can you please advise if I need to apply for *ACS RPL assessment * or some other category for independent skilled migrant visa under subclass 189?

Also, if I apply under ACS RPL asssement, how many years of my work experience will be considered(during DIAC filing) as I have no relevant degree in field of Computer Science(Degree in Civil Eng. with few papers of programming language(2 subjects)) but a complete 6.5 years of exp. in IT services Industry.

thanks,
Vinay K Sinha


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi yanivsinha, 

A) If your bachelor degree had a sufficient amount (20%) of ICT subjects/hours then ACS may assess it as equivalent to a bachelor degree with a minor in ICT. In that case five years of work experience after your bachelor degree will be deducted by ACS. See: Skills Assessment Guidelines and Summary of Criteria. Do a quick calculation with your curriculum to gauge how likely you are to succeed with this strategy. Since that leaves only two years of work experience you won't be able to claim work experience points. 

B) You can also apply via RPL; in this variant *six years* of work experience substitute for a formal degree. Once again, that will leave you with less than three years of overseas work experience, so you can claim no points. 

If you think that variant A has a reasonable chance of success, try that first. Why: Otherwise you need to apply to VETASSESS to evaluate your unrelated bachelor degree to claim education points. If your ACS assessor thinks that the ICT content is not sufficient you can still switch to a RPL application for a small additional fee (50AUD). Source: ACS RPL FAQ and 189 SkillSelect Page - Educational qualification

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

VNExpat said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I need a bit of advise how should I proceed with my case, since I am really confused about the new situation.
> 
> ...


well, you can claim point only after your bachelor which means any experience after 2007 *(...completed September 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor 
Degree with a major in computing ...)*
since you have added experience before 2007 it might create a problem..


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

Hi Pooja ,

Have you got any reply from Minister ? 

How is your case now? have to got invitation?

Kinldy share..




Pooja Srivastava said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have shooted an email to the minister of immigration and citizenship-Australia-Brendan O'Connor MP([email protected]) ,seeking clarity on the ACS new wording and its impact on skilled employment point calculation by DIAC.I have recieved an acknowledgement also
> 
> ...


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi Guys , 

Any lucidity at all yet on how many years of exp. is considered despite all this confusion about ACS results letters? Anyone out there who got CO allocated with the new ACS result format ? 

Thanks,
Chethan


----------



## Adil_game (Jun 15, 2013)

justujoo said:


> Hello.
> Seniors please guide me as I have applied to ACS for my degree assessment on 18th March, I received the email from ACS yesterday and I was kind of shocked to see the result because it throw me out of the race to australian immigration . Here is my case:
> 4 years full time Bachelors of Science degree in Computer Science from PIMSAT (Preston Institute of Management Science and Technology).
> Been graduated in Feb 2006.
> ...


hello justujoo...

same had the case with me...i am also graduate from PIMSAT as well... send me ur syllabus outline...i can help u out with this


----------



## Adil_game (Jun 15, 2013)

justujoo said:


> Hello.
> Seniors please guide me as I have applied to ACS for my degree assessment on 18th March, I received the email from ACS yesterday and I was kind of shocked to see the result because it throw me out of the race to australian immigration . Here is my case:
> 4 years full time Bachelors of Science degree in Computer Science from PIMSAT (Preston Institute of Management Science and Technology).
> Been graduated in Feb 2006.
> ...


broo...send me the syllabus outline detailed....i had the same issue...with there is a way to overcome it.


----------



## Adil_game (Jun 15, 2013)

send me on adil_game its a yahoo id


----------



## athiruth (May 30, 2013)

This is a bad surprise t me. 
For eg:

I am 5.5 yrs exp ( This will get me 10 points)
1st company - 3 yrs
2nd company - 2.5 till date

I am a Bsc computer science (15 points) 


So do you mean to say, 
My experience will be cut down to 1year for the 1st company ? 
What is the logic, does it apply to all.

I would really appreciate your reply.


----------



## athiruth (May 30, 2013)

@justujoo getjWhat happened to this then? Did you get through


----------



## justujoo (Nov 4, 2012)

Adil_game said:


> send me on adil_game its a yahoo id


Sending........


----------



## justujoo (Nov 4, 2012)

athiruth said:


> @justujoo getjWhat happened to this then? Did you get through


Nothing...... Brain stopped functioning, so now watching the political talk shows... LOL.


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

Still no clarity on this


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

VNExpat said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I need a bit of advise how should I proceed with my case, since I am really confused about the new situation.
> 
> ...


Hi VNExpat,

What is the update on your case..what happened to your application..I am having the same issue but I have not applied for EIO till now..Kindly can you share your status..


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

I am a B.Tech in ECE passed out in 2007, since then i am working into 263111 computer system and networks engineer

Can I get through or will there be a deduction ?

Seniors pls help


----------



## anujmalhotra262 (Apr 22, 2013)

Deduction will be there and I suppose for your case, it should be 2 yrs.. Seniors correct me if i am wrong..


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Deduction will be there and I suppose for your case, it should be 2 yrs.. Seniors correct me if i am wrong..


I will make more clear

B.TECH ECE 03-07
1st Job 07-10 code 263111
2nd Job 10-11 code 263111
3rd Job 11 - till date 263111

Now how do I b sure it is 2 or 4 or Nil deduction ? 

I am really worried, doesn't our ECE have 65% course same as CSE ?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi sumy08, 

you cannot be sure until you get the assessment result. The ACS assessor can disagree with your evaluation of the ICT content of your study program (= major/minor/unrelated classification) and s/he will also rule if your education is closely related to your nominated job code or not (= difference between 2 and 4 year work experience requirement for people with a bachelor with a major in ICT). Full overview: Summary of Criteria

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi sumy08,
> 
> you cannot be sure until you get the assessment result. The ACS assessor can disagree with your evaluation of the ICT content of your study program (= major/minor/unrelated classification) and s/he will also rule if your education is closely related to your nominated job code or not (= difference between 2 and 4 year work experience requirement for people with a bachelor with a major in ICT). Full overview: Summary of Criteria
> 
> ...


Hi Monika 

Well I think B.Tech ECE will be ICT major... Not sure it is related to 263111 or not, then what should be the probable outcome ?


----------



## adee (Apr 11, 2013)

Grizli said:


> Firstly, I want to say thank you for your clarification.
> Secondly, If I send these documents I will get 15 points, otherwise it will be 10 points. It is very important to me.
> 
> and in my reference letter all of my duties is closely relate to my ANZSCO code description.
> ...


Hi folks,

I need your expert advise. My 6 years experience as ICT PM is equated to 2 years skilled experience by ACS in jul 2013. They deducted 4 years which is so unfair as others people earlier this year got their full experience assessed as skilled.

I am shocked but I want to know if DIAC calculates point based on ACS report or they will look at my reference letters and other evidences to take it as 6 years experience and grant me 10 points ?

What's your opinion.

Adee


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes , there have been new rules set in place by ACS , if your degree is not in ICT then 4 years will be deducted from skilled experience , for relevant degree 2 years is still subtracted.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

hi chetu

wt u say about my result

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261324 (System Admin) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:


Your Bachelor Information Technology from ABC University Nov 2011has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

Your Diploma Information Technology from XYZ University June 2010 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF diploma with a major in computing

Your Diploma Electronic Communication from XYZ University Nov 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

The following employment after Novermber 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261323 (System Admin) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 07/05 - 08/08 (3yrs 1mths)
Position: System Admin
Employer: ABC
Country: India


----------



## adee (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks chetu I noted it. But during rcordinf information in EOI I recorded all of my experience and points are automa calculated for experience. I got 10 points for experience as I am falling in the range of 5 -8 years experience. 


BUT as per ACS report I am 2 years skilled only in my nominated occupation. So how DIAC will handle this?


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi jaytpl 

Since you have 2 AQF majors , it depends on which one is considered , I think they have taken your recent degree and have given you all experience from then on .


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

thnx chetu

cant I claim points after my first bachelor??? I m thinking to apply nsw 190 to take risk of $300...


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

Hmm , that's a tricky one since your ACS says you can claim after your latest degree , I think SS or IELTS would help makeup for remainiong points.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

so u mean

DIAC only fooloows ACS skill date?? its officially confirm??


----------



## adee (Apr 11, 2013)

Chetu

What is ur expert opinion on my case?

As per ACS REPORT I am skilled for 2 years only although my experience in nominated occupation is of 6 years.

During EOI submission system has allocated me 10 points. 

How DIAC would handle this?


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

Adee , Jaytpl

I am not sure what the official policy yet is in this matter . I am just another applicant like you  
That said , many a mara agents are unsure about how to go about this , and it seems everyone is playing safe and cliaming points for only experience what ACS deems as skilled . 

Adee , 

You need to put all your exp. in the EOI but make all exp. prior to the date as not relevant , thus leaving out any points for that exp. out of your EOI


----------



## adee (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi chetu

Well there is no option to make an experience irrelevant as the duration which ACS mentioned on my report is jun 11 and I have been working with a multinational from aug 10 until now in the nominated occupation. How would I partly consider the experience irrelevant from aug 10 to jun 11 and declare it relevant from june 11 onwards? 

Pls advise. 

The points are automatically calculated based on the recording experience and irrelevant of ACS report. They just ask ACS report number or reference number.


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

By splitting your experience right on that deeming date - Jun 11 in your case - and making first half of it not relevant and the 2nd half relevant .


----------



## adee (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks mate.
But just now I have gone through booklet 6 and it's mention no where to state ur experience that is marked as skilled by relevant authority. On the contrary it is mentioned that put all of your experience that is directly related to your nominated occupation or closely related. In addition the help section of EOI says the same for claiming points for experience. There is no better thing than DIAC official statements in their website or booklet. 

And they mentioned in the booklet that keep the evidences ready that has been submitted to assessing authority. It is also mentioned that they MAY take assessment authority into consideration. So this gives me a relief at least that I am not doing anything wrong by putting up my all experience that is related to my nominated occupation regardless of what ACS says in my report. I only need my experience to be stated as "suitable" for my nominated occupation and luckily it is stated suitable and most importantly all of my experience is post qualification.


----------



## pulikali (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm B.tech (BE) in ECE and applying for 263111. ACS deducted my 4 years of experience as they said my Bachelor was not relevant to the nominated occupation and I was required to demonstrate 4 years’ experience.

Now, the question was: Does DIAC considers the total work experience or do they only consider the work experience related to nominated skillset as approved by ACS? I rang up DIAC and they said that since they are not experts in assessment, they would go by the opinion of the expert accessing authority. To be very honest, they were not making their stance clear and were reading out the statements from their website – very diplomatic replies!

I called them again yesterday and they said they can’t advise one or the other. They said the CO will definitely go by the advice of the assessing authority and the “skilled employment date” is a new requirement from DIAC to ACS to be put in the final report. However, if you are able to convince the CO with enough evidence and prove that your experience deducted by ACS really is relevant to the nominated skill, then you may claim points: Caution: Related experience is a very specific term and it doesn’t matter what you or I think, what matters is whether your experience aligns perfectly with the guidelines specified in the respective ANSCO code or unit for the nominated skill. So the CO needs to be convinced along these lines. 

I’ve gone ahead and followed the assessment from ACS and claimed points only for those years. 

You can read more in the thrad: New ACS assessment rules vs. SkillSelect points (Work Experience) – Clarified



*----------------------------*
*IELTS*: Feb 2013; *L*-8.5, *R*-7.5, *W*-8.0, *S*-7.0|*ACS*: April 2013 – July 2013|*EOI*: July 2013|


----------



## adee (Apr 11, 2013)

I c, its good to know that u r going with ACS assessment. But I ll take my chances because like I said my experience is genuine and as per ANZCO.

Lets see what comes up


----------



## adee (Apr 11, 2013)

And another funny thing.my experience in all these years are in one occupation and 4 years out of 6 years are declared irrelevant and only 2 are considered relevant. Does this make sense?

At least not to me. Yes it could make sense if ur experience is in different occupations.but in my case I have 6 years of experience in one occupation which is partly declared relevant because of some rule of ACS.

Another interesting thing is a friend of mine with same profile got his full experience assessed by ACS.no deduction.

So this looks strange really.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

I made inquiry to ACS regarding fill up EOI...but this fuking people reducted my assessment

Recenly I got new assessment again with modification

they reducted my qualification from *AQF BAchlor major to AQF advanced diploma*

guys u see how this ACS r professional and money looter...


----------



## SunnyK (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi Pooja, 

Did you get any response from DIAC/ Ministry?? 

If yes, could you please let us know the outcome.. 

Thanks, 
SunnyK


----------



## adee (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi pooja,

I am in the same boat. However I think and I sm sure we have to put all of our work experience in EOI regardless of what ACS says. Luckily the EOI does adk you to put all the related wirk experience in nominated occupation not the skilled which is reported by ACS. Please read booklet 6 they also mention to put all the related work. In this way u r safe bcz u follow DIAC official guidelines to record information. 


Pls pls let us know if you have got any reply from minister? 

Regards
Adee



Pooja Srivastava said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have shooted an email to the minister of immigration and citizenship-Australia-Brendan O'Connor MP([email protected]) ,seeking clarity on the ACS new wording and its impact on skilled employment point calculation by DIAC.I have recieved an acknowledgement also
> 
> ...


----------



## tomtomwq (Apr 5, 2013)

mate, I have posted this before but I just brought it out for you. This is the official response from DIAC to my friend. He filed a complaint about ACS's policy change last April. Note the signature of the person who replied. She's from "Business Innovation and Occupation Policy Section", which (I suspect) dictates the guidelines for the COs, and not some dummy call operators. I modifed my EOI immediately after being shared with this info. It just not worth it being banned 3 years and 4500 AUD. Furthermore, in the EOI, "related or not related" is not important. The fact that when choosing "related", you effectively claim point for that period, and that could lead to overclaim of points. Would you risk creating uncertainty for yourself?
If you have got your invitation, good luck. If not, I would recommend you to modify your EOI asap.



DIAC personnel said:


> For-Official-Use-Only
> 
> Dear....,
> 
> ...


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

tomtomwq said:


> mate, I have posted this before but I just brought it out for you. This is the official response from DIAC to my friend. He filed a complaint about ACS's policy change last April. Note the signature of the person who replied. She's from "Business Innovation and Occupation Policy Section", which (I suspect) dictates the guidelines for the COs, and not some dummy call operators. I modifed my EOI immediately after being shared with this info. It just not worth it being banned 3 years and 4500 AUD. Furthermore, in the EOI, "related or not related" is not important. The fact that when choosing "related", you effectively claim point for that period, and that could lead to overclaim of points. Would you risk creating uncertainty for yourself?
> If you have got your invitation, good luck. If not, I would recommend you to modify your EOI asap.


Great piece of information . However , one would wonder what is stopping such an organisation as DIAC from in bringing this lucidity to their website , which is sought by myriad aspirants . Sigh!!. 

Thank you nonetheless.

Thanks,
Chethan


----------



## adee (Apr 11, 2013)

If this information is true then why don't they make it public. I am afraid booklet 6 doesn't say anything like this. 
If this is true then why a lot of people managed to score points for skilled employment got their assessment done by ACS prior april 13. I personally know a person who got his assessment done for 3 years experience and then hr claimed 5 points and he even got immigration. 

So if there is no change in anything as mentioned by an officer in the email then why some people got immigration with the same experience and some are still stranded.


----------



## tomtomwq (Apr 5, 2013)

adee said:


> If this information is true then why don't they make it public. I am afraid booklet 6 doesn't say anything like this.
> If this is true then why a lot of people managed to score points for skilled employment got their assessment done by ACS prior april 13. I personally know a person who got his assessment done for 3 years experience and then hr claimed 5 points and he even got immigration.
> 
> So if there is no change in anything as mentioned by an officer in the email then why some people got immigration with the same experience and some are still stranded.


well, sometimes laws are deliberately kept vague. The rule changes (and the fact that it is DIAC who asks for the change) is public at least on ACS site.

For the people who managed to get away with this, good for them. I would say most of them are the early applicants where this rule just got out.


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

adee said:


> If this information is true then why don't they make it public. I am afraid booklet 6 doesn't say anything like this.
> If this is true then why a lot of people managed to score points for skilled employment got their assessment done by ACS prior april 13. I personally know a person who got his assessment done for 3 years experience and then hr claimed 5 points and he even got immigration.
> 
> So if there is no change in anything as mentioned by an officer in the email then why some people got immigration with the same experience and some are still stranded.


Yes , that seems to totally partisan in the way DIAC is dealing with applications . At least , they should have made it public that from April the rules would be so and so . 

Adee , 
Have you submitted an EOI already whilst claiming points for all your exp. Have you got an invite yet? I ask since you dont have a signature.


----------



## adee (Apr 11, 2013)

Chetu
Man I submitted my EOI and based and I folloed instructions written in booklet 6.

I am thinking to apply for re assessment from ACS.


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

adee said:


> Chetu
> Man I submitted my EOI and based and I folloed instructions written in booklet 6.
> 
> I am thinking to apply for re assessment from ACS.


How might a re-assessment help if ACS has set it in stone now that they will deduct exp. - unless if you plan to get assessed for a different role than what you already did.

Thanks,
Chethan


----------



## stkwn99 (Jun 26, 2013)

when Eoi,it asks relevant or not

When elodge,it asks
Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application.


----------



## adee (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi chetu

My current role includes the roles which I would access against a new occupation. 

Let's see


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

If you can get more exp. points by choosing a new occupation , then you can do it , but you will at least still lose 2 years of exp.


----------



## adee (Apr 11, 2013)

Yes u r right. 
But still I am not convinced that I should record only the experience which is marked skilled by ACS.
EOI doesn't say like this.Booklet 6 doesn't say anything to record only skilled experience. 
This is confusing but I ll go by booklet 6 as it is the only authentic source.

I score 70 points without considering ACS report and score 60 if I consider ACS report. 

Let the CO decide, I am not an expert.i am just like many others but at least I have logical reasons to record my full experience. But if CO would go with ACS results then i have no choice but to accept 60 points. But CO should not say I overstated my experience as I didn't. I just followed the books.

Going for another assessment would be lost resort.


----------



## saki (Aug 20, 2012)

It means if i submit a EOI with my assessment they will verify my assessment accordingly and then send me a invitation ?


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

adee said:


> Yes u r right.
> But still I am not convinced that I should record only the experience which is marked skilled by ACS.
> EOI doesn't say like this.Booklet 6 doesn't say anything to record only skilled experience.
> This is confusing but I ll go by booklet 6 as it is the only authentic source.
> ...


So , you have the ACSs result letter already ? Have you made your EOI?

But if you get an invite with 70 points and CO objects ? Its not that he will reduce your points to 60 because once an invite is received your EOI gets auto deleted from the system , so CO might ask you that the invite you got was using points you didn't have - if CO doesn't ask you then fine - if he does it would mean you will have to forfeit your application and the fee towards it.


----------



## adee (Apr 11, 2013)

Well he might ask me. But do you think he won't ask my opinion at least if he is not ready to allocate me 10 points for eexperience? 

Would he just forfeit the fee and that's it? This would be unfair. I really don't know what to do. This messy situationis full of aassumptions. If else looks like I am programing my immigration chances. 

What do u advise in this case chetu?


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

adee said:


> Well he might ask me. But do you think he won't ask my opinion at least if he is not ready to allocate me 10 points for eexperience?
> 
> Would he just forfeit the fee and that's it? This would be unfair. I really don't know what to do. This messy situationis full of aassumptions. If else looks like I am programing my immigration chances.
> 
> What do u advise in this case chetu?


Tough to advise anything , why dont you play it safe and just claim 60 - which would still get you an invite.


----------



## adee (Apr 11, 2013)

Well I think you are right. I should play safe.but it hurts to see that having 6 years of proven experience is getting me 0 points. 

Ironically. Well I would discuss my case with an immigration lawyer or the state I am interested in.


----------



## adee (Apr 11, 2013)

Folks,

Good news. I have just spoken to DIAC and asked them if I have to record whole experience in EOI or the one rated as "skilled" by ACS.As per him I have to record all of my experience as long as I am able to produce the evidences and he mentioned that they use ACS report as guide only.

wow such a relief.

Good start of a day.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi adee, 

the phone operators from DIAC are unfortunately not always the best advisers. Look at this letter posted by _tomtomwq_ which directly contradicts what the phone operator told you . 

And yes, you *should record all work experience* in the EOI, but the "safe" thing is to tick "not relevant" for work experience periods that aren't deemed "skilled" by ACS. The 189 SkillSelect points page states: 



> The relevant authority that assessed your skills may also provide an opinion on your skilled employment experience. The *department will consider this opinion* when awarding points.


That's unfortunately not helpful at all. If your CO follows the ACS decision and you claim points for your entire experience you will have overclaimed and you face automatic visa refusal. We are all waiting for an "official" release from DIAC on their homepage. Until then it seems that the decision could go either way. 60 points or 70 points - what does it matter? You may get the invite a month or two later, yes, but you reduce the level of risk. As long as your occupation does not cap before you get the invite it's probably better to underclaim than overclaim. 

Good luck, 
Monika


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

I called to DIAC .

They clearlly told me, only work experience assessed by *acs is considered as Skilled employment*


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

jayptl said:


> I called to DIAC .
> 
> They clearlly told me, only work experience assessed by *acs is considered as Skilled employment*


well, then please make another call and ask them why they impose two different rules to the same candidates at the same time?? is it fair??


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

rahu

I can understand your pain, including me, many people r suffering for this rules, ..

U know its their country, we r all immigrant,, wt amount of people they need, they invite us..

we cant do any thing in this matter.


----------



## adee (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi monika,

You sound so professional. I called DIAC 3 times 2 operators told me to record full experience and CO will decide by using ACS as guide. As per one of them CO may take ACS opinion as guide but final authority rests with CO itself and CO may consider my complete experience by checking evidences.

The third operator was reluctant to answer anything related to claiming points. However I asked one of the operator that recording full experience gives me 10 points for experience and later if CO goes with AC report and allocates 0 then would my application be refused. She said in this case if you are having passing points 60 then your application will be considered and processed.

Honestly it is just a matter of one small sentence to add on in EOI , is your experience rated as "skilled" by relevant authority. This is it, it would make life easy for many people. But I don't know why they keep it so GOD damn confusing.

I tried to check with state migration office about this and they referred me to the great BOOKLET 6.

With each growing day situation swings. No absolute answer to this breathtaking problem. I think I should apply for another assessment that would deduct 2 years only. My technical experience should come into play now. 

Looking forward for your wonderful opinion.

Thanks..


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi adee, 

you can claim points for "*Skilled* employment outside Australia" or "*Skilled* employment in Australia". The word "skilled" is definitely in there. 

If you go by the DIAC ANZSCO code description (e.g. for "Software Engineer") it says: 



> This occupation has a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification. At least five years of relevant experience may _substitute_ for the formal qualification. *In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification* (ANZSCO Skill Level 1).


and 



> If you want to claim points for your qualifications and/or work experience in your nominated or closely related occupation you should forward all the relevant documents to the relevant skills assessing authority. Based on your documents, the assessing authority will provide advice to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship on your qualifications and/or work experience. *The department will consider this advice when awarding points for your qualifications and work experience*.


This basically means that the skills assessing authority can set higher assessment standards than the general "you must have a relevant bachelor degree" ruling. It also means that DIAC has the last word. Unfortunately, the work assessment criteria from ACS and DIAC are still not exactly the same (ACS does not check if you received a salary, for example). I doubt that DIAC will give away that freedom to overrule work experience advice from other agencies. But it would be nice if they issued a statement that says "from now on we will only consider work experience after the 'skilled' date indicated by the assessing authority" or something like that. Ideally, they should also indicate if people with old assessment letters need to get re-assessed or can claim full points . 

And my advice is actually quite simple: Use the conservative estimate and follow the new ACS ruling when calculating points. Make sure your have evidence of salary (pay slips or tax return documents or bank statements) for all periods for which you claim points. This variant minimizes your risk.

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## adee (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi monika,

Yes with a small notice everything would be sync.By the way skilled employment was there since beginning but yet people got their whole experience counted towardw skilled employment which is now not considered as "skilled" by ACS anymore. This is so unfair really. 

I am thinking to change my EOI as you said and keeping a low score, at least this will minimize the uncertainty of claiming points for experience not rated as skilled but scoring 0 points for experience doesn't dis qualify me from the race? However I ll definitely mention this to CO whenever I will be invited for visa. If u got ur CO assigned would you please favor all of us by asking your CO opinion on this.

Let me make another call to DIAC tomorrow about this and I would request them to clarify this confusion openly on their website ane make it clear to everybody. Then it rests with them.

This is in the best interest of everyone.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

jayptl said:


> hi bro
> 
> how u got a job in Infosys on basis of Mechenical degree???


People who are 12th Pass also work with Infy ,,,, provided you have talent


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

The general trend in Indian IT companies is NOT to take Comp Sc. graduates for support jobs. 

CS people are only recruited for programming.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

adee said:


> Hi monika,
> 
> You sound so professional. I called DIAC 3 times 2 operators told me to record full experience and CO will decide by using ACS as guide. As per one of them CO may take ACS opinion as guide but final authority rests with CO itself and CO may consider my complete experience by checking evidences.
> 
> ...


No one is giving you any advice here. Its finally your responsibility to apply. All of us including (Monika) is trying to help each other to have a better outcome, to be able to make the best decision so that none of us don't need to regret later.

once you lodge your application there is no going back.
if you get yes you are lucky. if no then you have to regret for your entire life.

its actually that simple.


----------



## adee (Apr 11, 2013)

Well advises are alwaya needes from more wise, more experienced and more knowledgeable peopleand this forum has a big deal of gurus.

Australia is not the end of world for me. My job is to put up my application within the right parameters and I am doing it in consultation with expert people like you and many othwrs.

If I am successful I will be happy if not then I won't regret at least I am putting efforts in there.

One confusing rule may jeopardize the whole credibility of a candidate and I don't want to be that case.

Many of us on this thread and confronted with the same issue and we are analyzing the best possible course of action to make our application successful.

I wish DIAC or a person who has experienced a similar case may come up with something substantial and reliable so that we all may get answers to this stranded issue. 


Lets keep exploring the options.


----------



## saki (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi everyone 

i am from bangladesh One of my co-worker already submitted all their papers to CO although they have job deduction two years and as per acs they have 3 half years job experience. they put all six years experience in EOI and last week submitted medical. I think DIAC will consider total job experience if they think it is related. lets c what will happen


----------



## alluriswapna15 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi Pooja,

Could you please let me know if you got a reply from minister of DIAC. 

Even I am in the same boat. ACS assessment stated that y experience is counted only after Dec 2011 and hence I am not gaining any points for experience.

Thanks in Advance,
Swapna.


----------



## Chaitra (Jul 19, 2013)

tobeaussie said:


> Hi pooja,
> 
> Sorry to hear you are in the same boat as we are.
> 
> ...


Hi tobeaussie,
Wanted to know if you claimed more years of experience than shown on ACS letter? Share your experience at DIAC stage... it helps in bringing clarity for people like us in same boat....


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

Chaitra said:


> Hi tobeaussie,
> Wanted to know if you claimed more years of experience than shown on ACS letter? Share your experience at DIAC stage... it helps in bringing clarity for people like us in same boat....


Hi Chaitra , yes tobeaussie was one of those early birds who got through by claiming all exp. points though acs deducted some , and he did get his visa grant sometime in June . But that was in last year's cycle and one cannot be assured enough if takin the same risk in a new cycle would payoff .

Thanks
Chethan


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

saki said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> i am from bangladesh One of my co-worker already submitted all their papers to CO although they have job deduction two years and as per acs they have 3 half years job experience. they put all six years experience in EOI and last week submitted medical. I think DIAC will consider total job experience if they think it is related. lets c what will happen


Thanks for the info Saki when did he get the invite ? Please keep us posted on this , it will surely help a lot of vexed aspirants on here .


----------



## gopianandv (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi all, 

Today I read the immigration website, it looks like there is a change in the points. In my case, I will receive 55 points without the experience quota. In my case regarding the experience, I have an year experience in Australia and 3 yrs experience in India.

So as per the new rule changes in ACS, will they give me the 1 yr experience in ACS assessment letter ?

If so I will get 60 points and I will be eligible for UC189 !! 

Please share your thoughts !!!


----------



## saki (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes , i will update accordingly...... Still he has nt get visa but waiting ..


----------



## adee (Apr 11, 2013)

Helloo,
Please help with these questions.

What is the difference between RELEVANT and SKILLED from skill assessment point of view?
Is it possible to have all the experience counted as RELEVANT but some of it is deemed SKILLED on and after a certain date.
Is is mandatory that if a given experience is deemed SKILLED on and after certain date then it would be RELEVANT as well and vice versa?
Do RELEVANT and SKILLED correlate?




espresso said:


> Hi adee,
> 
> the phone operators from DIAC are unfortunately not always the best advisers. Look at this letter posted by _tomtomwq_ which directly contradicts what the phone operator told you .
> 
> ...


----------



## adee (Apr 11, 2013)

What is the difference between RELEVANT and SKILLED from skill assessment point of view?
Is it possible to have all the experience counted as RELEVANT but some of it is deemed SKILLED on and after a certain date.
Is is mandatory that if a given experience is deemed SKILLED on and after certain date then it would be RELEVANT as well and vice versa?
Do RELEVANT and SKILLED correlate?


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

adee said:


> What is the difference between RELEVANT and SKILLED from skill assessment point of view?
> Is it possible to have all the experience counted as RELEVANT but some of it is deemed SKILLED on and after a certain date.
> Is is mandatory that if a given experience is deemed SKILLED on and after certain date then it would be RELEVANT as well and vice versa?
> Do RELEVANT and SKILLED correlate?


Adee,
Only "relevant" experience can fetch you points , whether that is skilled or not is the contention that has come forth since ACS' new rules ; this I am afraid is still behind a veil for a lot of us  like you might have seen in all the posts about it.


----------



## adee (Apr 11, 2013)

But what is the difference between skilled and relevant. I.am surprised to see that same roles and responsibilities for one period of time is considered skilled and relevant while for other period considered as irrelevant and not skilled. This is stupid philosophy of ACS. By skilled they mean the level they prescribe which can be reached by having employment in nominated in connection with experience. Which is still fine as this is their criteria. But how come that.employment is.not relevant for one period.of time and relevant for other period of time. 

So fuzzy.

But for your information DIAC told me that they are more interested in knowing if it is skilled or not and they will consider the opinion of skill assessment authority. 


One of agent also told me the same thing. 





Chetu said:


> Adee,
> Only "relevant" experience can fetch you points , whether that is skilled or not is the contention that has come forth since ACS' new rules ; this I am afraid is still behind a veil for a lot of us  like you might have seen in all the posts about it.


----------



## ravicy (Apr 28, 2013)

adee said:


> Hi pooja,
> 
> I am in the same boat. However I think and I sm sure we have to put all of our work experience in EOI regardless of what ACS says. Luckily the EOI does adk you to put all the related wirk experience in nominated occupation not the skilled which is reported by ACS. Please read booklet 6 they also mention to put all the related work. In this way u r safe bcz u follow DIAC official guidelines to record information.
> 
> ...


Dear Pooja,

did you get any response from minister for your mail, can you please let us know, I am also in the same situation.


----------



## ravicy (Apr 28, 2013)

saki said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> i am from bangladesh One of my co-worker already submitted all their papers to CO although they have job deduction two years and as per acs they have 3 half years job experience. they put all six years experience in EOI and last week submitted medical. I think DIAC will consider total job experience if they think it is related. lets c what will happen


Dear Saki,

your friend got approval from DIAC. DIAC accepted all the experience?
Please let me know


----------



## askchennai (Jun 25, 2013)

When I applied for Skill Assessment ACS reduced my 4 years of exp though they mentioned my degree is ICT major (B.E Computer Science). When I emailed them, they said the occupation (Computer Network and Systems) is not relavent to my degree so 4 years taken away to match that skill. When I applied for review (adding some more exp) they deduted 4 yrs 2months.

Actually My education (B.E Computer Science) is more relavent for the applied oocupation but only I got irritating answer.

I am wondering why they reduced another 2 more months when I went for reveiw.


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

askchennai said:


> When I applied for Skill Assessment ACS reduced my 4 years of exp though they mentioned my degree is ICT major (B.E Computer Science). When I emailed them, they said the occupation (Computer Network and Systems) is not relavent to my degree so 4 years taken away to match that skill. When I applied for review (adding some more exp) they deduted 4 yrs 2months.
> 
> Actually My education (B.E Computer Science) is more relavent for the applied oocupation but only I got irritating answer.
> 
> I am wondering why they reduced another 2 more months when I went for reveiw.


Hi Ask,
After 2 more month deduted, has your overall experience actually increased since you have added more exp? Thanks


----------



## askchennai (Jun 25, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> Hi Ask,
> After 2 more month deduted, has your overall experience actually increased since you have added more exp? Thanks


Yes, I sent 1.5 yrs of more exp and that added but 2 more months reduced though.


----------



## rkvrish (Aug 3, 2013)

*ACS assesment*

Hi gurus,

I am new to this forum and have got my ACS letter which is in the trail of this message. Acs has mentioned like they will only consider after september 2008 as skilled and my assessment by acs was till 31-march-2013...

My query is do they consider my experience after March say if i do lodge my eoi by november 1st [ as to them after september 2008 so my assumption is as on october 2013 i would be eligible as 5 years epxerienced in skill sw engr] please correct me if am wrong need help in submitting EOI..

I am waiting for my ielts and confident i would get a 7 in ielts 

my points are 

education - 15 [ B.tect in IT]

employment - 5 or 10 [ confused]

age - 30 

ielts - 10 if i get 7 which i am confident i would

so please suggest me if its fine if i underclaim my experience to be on safer side and if in case the case officer takes it by november will they consider the additional experience and just hoping they do not reject my application if i had underclaimed....Need suggestion please... 

**************

Your qualification has been assessed as follows: 

Your Bachelor of Technology in Information Technology from Anna University completed April 

2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing 

The following employment after September 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately 

skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Dates: 09/06 - 08/08 (1yrs 11mths) 

Position: Systems Engineer 

Employer: *****

Country: INDIA 

Dates: 08/08 - 09/10 (2yrs 1mths) 

Position: Consultant- Enterprise Package Solutions 

Employer: *****

Country: INDIA 

Dates: 11/10 - 03/13 (2yrs 4mths) 

Position: Technology Consultant 

Employer: ****

Country: INDIA


----------



## parmjit (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi guys
I am new on this. I would like to get some information regarding skill select 189 or 190 (Locksmith_323313) .Actually I am running my family based locksmith and safes business. I have degree in bachelor of arts and scored 6 band in Ielts and nearly 8 years experience after study. we are bank approved but i don't have relevant qualification to work, as no one offer any diploma or degree for locksmith, so its actually apprentice based. I score 60 points to fit in skill select category The only thing I am worrying about is am I still eligible to apply for this category or not?.is it must to have relevant qualification to work Or 8 years experience is enough. If any one out there provide me some information then i shall be very very thankful to you.
Regards
Parmjit Singh


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

rkvrish said:


> Hi gurus,
> 
> I am new to this forum and have got my ACS letter which is in the trail of this message. Acs has mentioned like they will only consider after september 2008 as skilled and my assessment by acs was till 31-march-2013...
> 
> ...


When submitting the eoi and you are mentioning your current job,make sure to TO DATE is empty. So when your 5yrs complete let the eoi do the calculation automatically.


----------



## rkvrish (Aug 3, 2013)

samkalu said:


> When submitting the eoi and you are mentioning your current job,make sure to TO DATE is empty. So when your 5yrs complete let the eoi do the calculation automatically.


Thank you samkalu.... so if i do submit on september then i should claim only 5 points so will that affect my ranking or is it wise to submit on october to get the 10 points as 5 years get completed by then


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

rkvrish said:


> Thank you samkalu.... so if i do submit on september then i should claim only 5 points so will that affect my ranking or is it wise to submit on october to get the 10 points as 5 years get completed by then


If i waited till nov i could have got 65 and then applied, but since i had 60points which is the min number i submitted on 24th july leaving my current job's TO DATE empty. If i dont get a invite by nov,automatically the eoi will give me 65 and my rankings will go up for next selections. Better not wait till the last moment, so its wise to put the eoi.if you wait the unluckiest thing that could happen is the occupation ceiling topping up.


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

Dear All,

I’ll appreciate if anyone could help me with this query of mine.

*Employment Timeline *

1)	09-Aug-2006 to 10-Oct-2009 (ABC Company)

2)	14-Oct-2009 – to date (XYZ Company)

As per ACS result my employment *after August 2008* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level. 

Now my question is that, since ACS has considered me skilled AFTER Aug 2008 so should I claim my skilled experience from *Sep 1, 2008* only or am I right in claiming my skilled experience in my EOI from *Aug 10 2008*? 

Please note that since my employment timeline started from 9-Aug-2006 so my two years (which is now a pre-requisite for skilled experience) completes on 9-Aug-2008 and that is why I am inclined towards claiming my skilled experience from Aug 10 2008 instead of Sep 1 2008.

Although it’s just a matter of 21 days difference between the two but this point is so very important in context of the next invitation round because If I claim experience from Aug 10, 2008, there are very bright chances that I’ll get invitation in the next round. And by the look of recent changes being imposed by DIAC especially for ICT occupation code, I really don’t want to wait for another round to get invited.

Looking forward to your responses.

Regards,
Roposh


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

roposh said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I’ll appreciate if anyone could help me with this query of mine.
> 
> ...


After August is after August is over , so yes you can claim points starting Sept 1.


----------



## anthoney (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi All,

I submitted ACS skill assessment on 27-Jul, 2013. By this December end, I will have 5 years of experience. If ACS deducts 2 years from my experience as I have degree in ICT Major, I will have result with 2 years 7 months of skilled experience as on today.

I still work in the same company so can I just get a employer letter with latest experience(gaining 5 months) + ACS skill assessment result (2 years 7 months) and apply to EOI? OR
Do I need to submit Review Skill assessment again in December to re-access my experience to get result of 3 years experience (5 points awarded by DIAC)

It would be great if someone could help me.

Please advise.


----------



## s_kumar16 (Sep 13, 2013)

U should be good with the same assessment letter... as it says that you are consired skilled from some date... and don't talk about end date... if u continue in same company there should be no problem


----------



## anthoney (Sep 16, 2013)

s_kumar16 said:


> U should be good with the same assessment letter... as it says that you are consired skilled from some date... and don't talk about end date... if u continue in same company there should be no problem


 Thanks very much Kumar!!! I will wait till December(reference letter will say 5 years experience in Dec) to apply EOI to claim 5 points for 3 years skilled employment experience.


----------



## jt6112 (Aug 28, 2013)

Pooja Srivastava said:


> Hi tobeaussie
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion and it make sense
> 
> ...


Hi Pooja,

Can you please help me understand if you have claimed all 15 points for exp, inspite of ACS feedback i.e. "The following employment after Month XXXX is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant "

I need to understand as I am in same situation as I am BE mechanical with 9.4 years exp in IT.

Thanks,
JT6112


----------



## Shiv11 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Review & Appeal will be benefited with new MCSE?*

Hi All,
on 21 Nov-2013, I have got my ACS assessment for Software Engineer. I have done BE in Electrical & Electronics and ACS has deducted 4 years of experience from my total 6.5 years of experience and due to this I am in lack of 5 points. 

After discussing with my CO, CO has provided below link which says that for non IT bachelor degree like Electrical & Electronics ACS deducts 4 years of initial experience and rest of experience could be used for earning points.

http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_...a-Oct-2013.pdf

I have done couple of certifications and have plan to write MCSE Data Platform and MCSE Business Intelligence as I have already completed MCSA.

If I would like to include these 2 certifications in my assessment (Already done).

"Vendor Certification - The following certifications are accepted by the ACS as comparable to graduate outcomes of an ICT major at the AQF Diploma level:"
See below link http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_...a-Oct-2013.pdf

ACS is considering ‘Microsoft Certified Solutions Expert’ as comparable to graduate outcomes of an ICT major at the AQF Diploma level. I have plan to write MCSE Data Platform and MCSE Business Intelligence as I have already completed MCSA. If I would like to include these 2 certifications in my assessment which I have received 21 Nov 2013 and If ACS considers and can reduce only 2 years instead 4 (which they have done) from my total work experience then my purpose solved.

My CO has replied and He said I can lodge for Review & Appeal and provide a link for further queries and answers.
Review & Appeal | Australian Computer Society


But still I am not sure that I will be benefited by doing so or not. I would like seniors' comments on this. Please help


----------

